# Charles Munch: Beethoven 9th



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

what's not to like about this?


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

local experts, anyone?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Like most things Munch conducted with the Boston Symphony Orchestra, the Beethoven Ninth is a terrific performance.

Giorgio Tozzi has only José van Dam under Karajan, as a rival in the bass part.

I possess the Munch performance as I do all the Karajans, Wand, Toscanini (1939) Abbado and Mackerras.

The Munch is in that class.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have it and I like it very Munch.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just spent 63 minutes re-listening to it. One of the greatest, most exciting ninths ever recorded. What a terrific vocal group-imagine Maureen Forrester, Leontyne Price and Giorgio Tozzi!!

My only criticism is the flat recorded sound. They should have left the original sound alone. A shame.

However, the Price is right!


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Like most things Munch conducted with the Boston Symphony Orchestra, the Beethoven Ninth is a terrific performance.
> 
> Giorgio Tozzi has only José van Dam under Karajan, as a rival in the bass part.
> 
> ...


Fricsay, in his classic recording, decided that a baritone could handle the bass part and brought DF-D on board. It worked superbly because the singing range for the bass part is mostly in the upper registers for a bass soloist. The vocal parts are quite hard to sing and the bass part emphasises this. Soloists can make or break a 9th.

Leibowitz with the RPO was right on track for the greatest performance of all time through mvts 1-3 and had train wreck with Ludwig Weber as his bass in the 4th movement. The man was well past his prime and those opening notes of O Freunde...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Holden4th said:


> Soloists can make or break a 9th.


What you say is very true. I have always judged Ninths by the soloists. Another very good Ninth on that basis is Szell.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

It has always been one of my favorites. Some of his line readings in the first movement are absolutely breathtaking, and the tempo and flow of the Andante make it soar in a way a lot of more "Germanic" conductors lose entirely.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Holden4th said:


> Fricsay, in his classic recording, decided that a baritone could handle the bass part and brought DF-D on board. It worked superbly because the singing range for the bass part is mostly in the upper registers for a bass soloist. The vocal parts are quite hard to sing and the bass part emphasises this. Soloists can make or break a 9th.
> 
> Leibowitz with the RPO was right on track for the greatest performance of all time through mvts 1-3 and had train wreck with Ludwig Weber as his bass in the 4th movement. The man was well past his prime and those opening notes of O Freunde...


Wand's Ninth is also very fine through movements 1-3 until that trainwreck of a bass enters in movement 4. 
Not even close to Tozzi and van Dam.

_Dam_ it, I could have liked Wand's Beethoven 9th!!


----------

